# Sea Wolf Park fishing reports.......



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

I called three times. First time no one answered, second time talked to a young woman that does not her butt from a hole in the wall. Her fishing report consisted of, "ummmmm some people catch fish here some don't." Then I asked, "they catching specks?" Again,"ummmmm, you mean fish?"

Wow, she can't be that stupid, amazing! Her answer is just come down here and see what they are catching. I live near Katy! 

We lost our piers and have limited places to fish and can't even get a fishing report from the one place we got left.... sucks!!!

It might be worth driving down there just to give that dumb arse a piece of my mind.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

My guess is that they are there brotha. I started catching them there on the channel side in May last year. Good luck! Wish I could get down there myself. Too much work and life getting in the way!:work:


----------



## jagome2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, a buddy and I went down there this past Sunday and I asked the lady that walked up to the truck to give me a fishing report and she said, 
"some people have caught something I just don't know what"


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

*Stale Report*

Went Tues. of last week and had to work hard for a couple of keepers(specs). The tide was not moving as predicted and I think that really hurt the bite. There were lots of sand trout(some big enough to eat) and some small bluefish. The pier was crowded as usual but thinned out quite a bit after 2am. Had to go back to town to get cash b/c their c/c machine does not work. There were a couple of generator/light set ups on the bulk head but I don't know if they were catching anything.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i really dont think that lady gives a rat's a55 about fishing report or who's catching what.... lol


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

and what do you expect exactly?


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sharkzilla said:


> and what do you expect exactly?


Some courtesy really, she couldn't even tell me if there were people fishing with lights and generators.

I do not expect her to open up people's coolers and check out their catch, but man she didn't know what a speck is!!

Remember, we are customers that help to pay that moron's salary. Wouls you have someone like that work for you?


----------



## Baytown Booger Bear (May 11, 2010)

Where is the best place to set up generator and lights at SWP? Got all the equipment but have never set it up at the park. Any info is appreciated.Don't know about the park except how to get there.


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Didn't know you could set up lights/generator there... is the pier open at night now ? 
Those ladies at the gate don't have a clue whats being caught out there... better to ask peeps on the pier or on the channel side... Haven't caught anything out there ... from like Dec. till March... should be getting better soon.


----------



## Baytown Booger Bear (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion RD50. Maybe someone who knows the cans and can'ts will let us know .


----------



## lets go fishing (Jun 14, 2010)

*fishing report for hd fisher*

I will be going out in the morning with my two sons ( 10-7). If you haven't gone by then, I will post conditions, or you can text me 713-349-3799. I to have been asking for conditions and have gotten no where.... If your looking for another place to fish with a pier, there is a small pier and a boat launch in tiki island. It is the last exit before the cause way on the right side. It curves to the right and go to the dead end. Its on the left side, its called fat boys or it was a couple of years ago. I passed by it last time i went fishing, a month ago. it is still open, it is also a bait shop... The last time I was at sea wolf 3 weeks or so ago, it was slow begining and towards the noon time it picked up, for me atleast I caught about 8 sand trout. Two other people caught shark. I do recommend getting your shrimp at fiest or some grocery store, the shrinp they sell is small. Fiesta has the large shrimp for $ 2-3 a lbs. of course with the oil spill that might have changes not sure but 3 weeks ago it was that price... good luck...


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

My friend just purchased some lights and we went to SWP Monday Night. Several other people set up with generators and lights on the channel side and no one was catching anything at all. We sat it out for 2 hours and then moved on. I am sure you can catch some trout there with you own lights but it did not happen for us and the tide was coming in pretty good. It would be nice to be able to get a report from the chicks at the gate before I drop 18 bucks to go in and see whats goin down.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> My friend just purchased some lights and we went to SWP Monday Night. Several other people set up with generators and lights on the channel side and no one was catching anything at all. We sat it out for 2 hours and then moved on. I am sure you can catch some trout there with you own lights but it did not happen for us and the tide was coming in pretty good. It would be nice to be able to get a report from the chicks at the gate before I drop 18 bucks to go in and see whats goin down.


Your right about the reports. That is what I miss about the galveston pier and especially the San Luis Pass Pier, they even had a website that would update the reports at least twice a day.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Real good fishing down at Sea Wolf Park.
Red's Trout Flounder etc.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

There is no bait camp there, just a couple of guys selling off a trailer. I think they are working on getting some live bait. They hang out at the Hard Times on 43rd and S, Steve and Bobby.

I will do a report next time I see them.


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

bigbob said:


> Your right about the reports. That is what I miss about the galveston pier and especially the San Luis Pass Pier, they even had a website that would update the reports at least twice a day.


yeah i sure miss those good ol' days of pier fishing too.


----------



## lets go fishing (Jun 14, 2010)

Went there this past Thur ( 6/17). condititions were great a little breeze green tide ( high tide) and nothing. SHould of known when I saw a lot of little bait fish swimming around in schools all over the place....There must have been about 15 people on the pier and in the five hours I was there from 9-2, I saw 1 spec, 1 shark and a lot of little (real little throw backs) nothing else.... but on the bright side got to spend some man time with my little ones ages 10 and 7....


----------

